# Rabbit Hutch within Goat pen??



## plasiter67@gmail.com (Mar 4, 2012)

I live on close to an acre of land, much of it is hillside.  I have four rabbit in two wooden hutches, they are fairly sturdy. My husband does not like the hutches close to the house, or in the grass area.  I would like to put them in the pen with my goats.  I have two African Pigmy wethered males, with horns.  The goats do a lot of head butting, horn rubbing and challenges to eachother.  They love to head butt their barn daily, quite agressively.   When the goats are in yard, they go to the rabbit hutch, and 'greet the rabbits' by looking into the hutch, thru the wire, but seem to have no interest otherwise.  What are your thoughts on the co-habitation?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 4, 2012)

we have a very sturdy rabbit hutch, and every know and then, a couple or more of our goats get out and have never bothered it. They will go under it and eat hay that has fallen. 

We were planning on moving this rabbit hutch and expanding the number of rabbit hutches we have and putting them all in the field with the goats under some shade trees. Just haven't done it yet.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

when i was a kid my parents got me and my sisters rabbits for easter one year. my dad built a hutch for them and had it in the yard but he got tired of mowing around it. he moved it into the goat pen. the goats would butt it and scare the rabbits. the goats learned that if they kept hitting it that it would open. and they would sit in it.... and let the rabbits out. lets just say we didnt have rabbits for long.  
personally i wouldnt do it. but depending on your goats then it may be fine. but i wouldnt do it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 4, 2012)

I should say our rabbit hutches are very sturdy and tall. but it would still be a problem if the goats start banging into them. I wouldn't want the rabbits to be scared to come out and eat. We have wooden boxes on the back half of our hutches. and wire on the front have.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 5, 2012)

I considered housing our rabbits in the same shed the goats use for shelter UNTIL I happened to see a rabbit pee....and then I 86'd that idea...I have a few less than intelligent but WAY too nosey for their own good goats...WHITE goats...I could just see them under there checking out any fallen hay and than WOOSH!

I think TLC said it best in their song - 
"Don't go chasing water falls...."

I just didn't want to be milking or petting on any funky bunny urine smelling goats.  So if your cages sit up and don't have drainage pans (mine are just wire bottoms and the cages themselves are hung up) it MAY be a bad idea if you have curious goats


----------



## Teeah3612 (Mar 8, 2012)

DON'T put your rabbits in with your goats! I had one rabbit that I bought as a pet in a 4x8 dog kennel that was made of chain link fence. It was inside of the goat yard. One of my boys head butted her through the fence and put her eye out. By the time I noticed the infection it was too late to save her. If I decide to get another rabbit it will be some where the boys can't bother her.


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

I originally put my rabbit cages in an area of the barn that the goats could get to. They promptly discovered rabbit food and tore the feeders off, pushed the cages around, and smashed the corners of them. NOT a good idea in my case. I'd wanted the rabbits to be out of the sun and wind and safe from coyotes, but the chicken yard has proven safer. I've had predators out there at night but they haven't gotten any rabbits. The goats turned out to be more dangerous.


----------



## plasiter67@gmail.com (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you for your input, i will scout out another location.    Alexis


----------

